# Bridger #1 1/2s



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Has anyone used the #1 1/2s made by Bridger? Have you had any problems with them or do they handle great? Also, are they made heavy like their other traps? I am wanting to buy a dozen new #1 1/2s and thought these looked pretty good and they were cheaper than everything but dukes. Any comments will help. Thanks!

Koondawg


----------



## mntrapper45 (Aug 27, 2008)

Just got some this year. I am currently using the bridger 1.65 and love that trap. Built very tough.


----------



## aktrapper26 (Oct 14, 2008)

In the past I used Bridger 1.65's almost exclusively for fox trapping back in PA, and so when 1.5's became available, I had to get a few. They work well for me up here in mink and marten sets. A strong, durable, good trap IMO.


----------

